# Line Dancing Classes



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

We are a couple who have recently moved over to Tala from the UK. My partner Dave, is a Line Dance instructor and we would like to set up line dancing classes in hotels or social groups within the Paphos area. The lessons would be done in a fun way and we can start at complete beginners level to more advanced dances. We are completely self contained and have our own sound system and music. Dave has worked in the UK, Spain and the US in the past, successfully settting up classes within his own school and with private groups. We are really testing the water at the moment to see if there is any interest in this kind of activity. It is a fun way to meet people and have some exercise aswell! We are looking for community centres or social groups that might be interested. 

If anyone has any suggestions or advice we would be gratefully received.


----------

